# Eheim 2128 or 2028 with 2 heater for 125G



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking for some advice. I am currently looking at either an Eheim 2128(thermal unit) or a 2028 for my 125G tank. I was wondering if it be better overall to get the 2128 and use that to heat the water or get the a 2028 and get two separate submersible heaters for the tank.

I looking to see what is the better for Heating the water for said tank
and amount of Electricity used.

Needless to say, the difference between the two filters is about $100 US dollars.

Any info would be great.

Ohh yeah, the tank is a S/A dwarf Cichlid community tank.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I would get an Eheim 2028 and a Hydor ETH 300. You'll save some money this way.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have an Eheim 2028 on a 90g, but if I had a 125g I think I would would go with a larger Eheim or other filter such as a Fluval FX5. I prefer submersible heaters.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The Hydor ETH 300 is a fantastic heater and a good size for a 125G. I am using one on my 125G with an Eheim 2260. In case you don't know, it's an external heater that goes in the return line from your canister filter, so you don't see it in the tank. Basically a thermal unit for any canister that doesn't have one. www.petsolutions.com frequently has these heaters on special, but apparently not right now.

Looking further on their site, the price difference between the 2028 and 2128 appears to be only $40, but I would probably still go for the cheaper filter and the separate heater. In case one breaks you'll only have to replace one - although both of these products should last a very long time!

That being said, I personally prefer the Eheim classic series over the professional series, since I don't need any of the media trays, easy prime feature and all the other new fangled shenanigans. The classic series is easy to prime, and filter floss in my experience provides the best biological and mechanical filtration anybody could ask for. For filter floss you don't need media trays. An Eheim 2217 is the same size as a 2028 (6 liter, about 1.5G), and has a comparable flow rate (265gph vs 280gph), while being more energy efficient (20W vs 25W), and costs only $149 with media (see comparison chart). Since I wouldn't use the media anyhow, and I Eheim filters have superb built quality, I'd try to get a second hand one without media and use filter floss a.k.a. quilt batting from Walmart. Used Eheim 2217 sell from around $60 on Ebay (see eg. here, here, and here). But then I am cheap :lol:

Frank


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Currently, I have an Eheim 2028 on my 35G High. that I plan on hooking up to the 125G tank when I get it set. It's currently in storage 

I was thinking of getting another 2028 for the 125 so I would have both running and I could use that external heater for one of them.


----------



## ercnan (Aug 13, 2006)

Personally, I use two Stealths in my 125.
One is set a little lower than the other in case of failure of the "main" one.
One keeps the tank at 80 reliably in a basement of between 72-75 degrees.
I now only use a couple AC 110's on this tank, so an inline is out of the question for me.

I typically set up tanks with at least two of everything as far as equipment is concerned, just for the "back up".

For me, back up currently includes:
4 extra Stealth heaters.
4 Emp. 400's.
2 Rena XP2's.
1 Fluval 304.
6 AC 70's.
and a 1500 gph capable wet/dry system.

Nope, I don't throw anything out.
Never know when you might need it, and can't afford to buy it again at the time.


----------

